

SendPolice API - getdavidhiggins
https://developer.sendpolice.com/

======
CamTin
What do you suppose is the over/under on this becoming a public utility, or
just another aspect of running a proper regional 911 system?

------
strangecasts
This will go downhill _fast_ once someone inadvertently loses their API key.

------
paulhauggis
If my messages never reach the police because your servers have a meltdown,
are you going to be held liable?

This sort of service should be run by the government, not a company that may
or may not be here tomorrow.

------
angersock
Swatting as a service!

What could go wrong.

